# Coimbra Mechanic



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi

I'm back in Portugal! Can't stay away. I am in Coimbra and I have an issue with my old motorhome. Can anyone recommend an english speaking mechanic in the area? Or a garage large enough to deal with my van. It's an easy fix, clutch cylinder is leaking, need a new one fitting. Any help wold be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Coimbra covers a large area just where about are you?

Krystyna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting the parts might be difficult & fitting new seals might be easier but I'd have thought any garage close to wherever you are should be able to do it without a problem.

As you say, it's an easy fix.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Coimbra covers a large area just where about are you?
> 
> Krystyna



I'm in the centre of the city by the river.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Getting the parts might be difficult & fitting new seals might be easier but I'd have thought any garage close to wherever you are should be able to do it without a problem.
> 
> As you say, it's an easy fix.



Parts should be easy I would have thought, it's a Mercedes 208D Chassis and they are everywhere. I was just hoping not to have to explain it all in my non existent Portuguese! lol


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mattskii said:


> Parts should be easy I would have thought, it's a Mercedes 208D Chassis and they are everywhere. I was just hoping not to have to explain it all in my non existent Portuguese! lol


Find the local Merc dealer & show him the leak or have him tread on the clutch pedal & Bob's your Uncle.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Matskii 

We're still around and only a few minutes away if you want help with the Portuguese language.

Colin & Graça


----------

